
Color now available on Android Market - dotBen
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.jckjck.color
======
sssparkkk
Wow, first run of the app actually managed to make my phone reboot! Haven't
seen anything like that before. Furthermore, I had no idea what I was doing or
getting myself into when snapping a photo of myself and 'posting' it (after
which the app crashed and my phone rebooted).

So this is the android-part of something that got 41 million in funding?
Pretty interesting.

~~~
ch0wn
Thanks for the warning! Anyways, as apps are supposed to run sandboxed, an app
shouldn't be able to crash the whole system. They might have found an Android
bug there.

~~~
gomer
On my droid x it often is rebooted when I try and send mail with the gmail
client.

------
valisystem
"WARNING: DON'T LAUNCH COLOR ALONE."

I like the concept, but, if you require people to organize themselves in order
to set up their first use experience, you are in big trouble.

~~~
estel
I don't even know what this means. Do I have to launch Wordfeud first?

------
sp332
If you're curious, there are GPS location spoofers in the Android Market. Just
remember to Menu -> Settings -> Applications -> Development -> Allow mock
locations. Then you can use Color + your location spoofer to see photos from
people in other places!

------
RyanMcGreal
4 of 6 user reviews give it 1 or 2 stars. Not an auspicious launch for a $41
million startup.

------
ikilledkojack
It's not doing so great when reviewers are already making comments like "I
really failed to see the idea of Color.". $41 million? Maybe there is
something about this software or concept that isn't been seen yet by
reviewers.

~~~
joelhooks
It is most definitely different. My first impulse was "where in the hell is
the login"

So to do anything "interesting" with it you need to be in the direct proximity
of other users with the app. I managed to get the picture of myself it asks
for, but because it is such a PITA to find in the (Apple App) store I didn't
bother putting it on my wife's phone to try. That seems lame anyway.

This is probably not going to be a big hit with the reclusive introvert type
(me). It is an interesting concept though.

------
dotBen
Apparently they had a 3am push it get it up and it has just been made
available for download in the last few minutes

~~~
younata
damn. I just lost 3 hours. I was about to make the comment that it was
midnight west coast.

------
teilo
Sounds like a great way to have a random stranger's private parts show up on
your phone.

------
paul9290
There was tons of hate, "That's so stupid," and what's the point commentary in
Twitter's 1st and 2nd year of existence.

I would think it wouldn't have gotten funding like this if the backers didnt
see a similar opportunity.

~~~
geoffw8
...at least twitter "worked". Yeah, it fell over, but only because boatload of
people were using it.

